# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کمک برای تغییر رشته

## amircarleto

دوستان من امسال کنکور ریاضی دادم و قبول نشدم و یه درس نگه داشتم برای اینکه بتونم سال بعد بدون دردسر کنکور بدم 
من می تونم امسال برا کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم درس های عمومی روو تقریبا خونددم توی جبر و گسسته و شیمی هم قوی هستم
توروخدا کمک کنید چیکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## amircarleto

ای بابا کسی نیست؟

----------


## royan

کلا دنیای تجربی چیز دیگریه یعنی همون کسانی که رتبه ها زیر 1000 ریاضی میارن بیار اگر تونستند زیر 4000 و مثلا رتبه ها بهتر بیارند توی تجربی!
چون خودم هر دو فضا رو تجربه دارم میگم. پس توانایی در دروسی که گفتید رو بگذار کنار ببین با زیست چطوری.

----------


## amircarleto

> کلا دنیای تجربی چیز دیگریه یعنی همون کسانی که رتبه ها زیر 1000 ریاضی میارن بیار اگر تونستند زیر 4000 و مثلا رتبه ها بهتر بیارند توی تجربی!
> چون خودم هر دو فضا رو تجربه دارم میگم. پس توانایی در دروسی که گفتید رو بگذار کنار ببین با زیست چطوری.


عاشق زیستم به خدا موندم چیکار کنم سال اول کلی روزنامه و مقاله پزشکی می خوندم اما به اصرار خانواده مجبور شدم برم ریاضی کمکم کنید

----------


## amircarleto

بچه ها تورو  خدا راهنماییم کنید بدجور تو امپاسم

----------


## Alfredo

تونستن که می تونی ولی باید ببینی زیست رو چجوری می حونی..علاقه داشتن فقط کافی نیست...مطالبش خیلی سنگینه و مثل قدیم نیست که فقط بدونی فلان هورمون مثلا چیکار می کنه تا بتونی تست رو بزنی..الان باید چند مبحث رو با هم بدونی تا بتونی یه تست بزنی...هیچکس نمی تونه بهت بگه کشش داری یا نه..همه چی به خودته و توانایی ترکیب کردن و یاداوری بیشتر نکات تو زیست (‌و به احتمال قوی زمین )

----------


## Mohsen K

منم از رشته رياضي اومدم اولش زيست واسم سخت بود ولي الان كارنامه قلمچيم توي تاپيك هست ميتونيد ببينيد كه زيست رو چند زدم.  تنها كاري كه بايد بكني اينه كه به زيست به عنوان يه درس حفظي نگاه نكني. اگه شيميت خوبه ( طوري كه همه نكات رو ميتوني به مفاهيمي كه در درس ميخوني ربط بدي ) پس حتما زيست هم ميتونه خوب باشه.  ولي فقط تا دير نشده بايد تصميم بگيري و شروع كني به زيست خوندن. اگه از آبان شروع كني ديره. الانم تا حدودي دير شده ولي اگه استعدادت بالا باشه ميتوني قبول بشي يكي از دوستاي من در گزينه دو از شهريور شروع كرده بود زيست شناسي رو و كنكور هم درصد خوبي آورده بود الانم دامپزشكي سراسري روزانه قبول شده ( فيزيكش هم زير 20درصد هست )

----------


## amircarleto

این تاثیر معدل چقدر رو قبول شدنم تو پزشکی تاثیر میذاره

----------


## amircarleto

در ضمن دوستان من مهندسی برق ازاد تهران جنوب قبول شدم

----------


## *ALi*

در مورد درس نگه داشتن حواست به واحد ها باشه

چون اونطور که من شنیدم با یه عمومی نمیشه نری خدمت و معافیت بگیری

----------


## amircarleto

> در مورد درس نگه داشتن حواست به واحد ها باشه
> 
> چون اونطور که من شنیدم با یه عمومی نمیشه نری خدمت و معافیت بگیری


 نه اختصاصیه

----------


## Alfredo

> کلا دنیای تجربی چیز دیگریه یعنی همون کسانی که رتبه ها زیر 1000 ریاضی میارن بیار اگر تونستند زیر 4000 و مثلا رتبه ها بهتر بیارند توی تجربی!
> چون خودم هر دو فضا رو تجربه دارم میگم. پس توانایی در دروسی که گفتید رو بگذار کنار ببین با زیست چطوری.


پس رستگار رحمانی چی بود که ریاضی رتبه 30 آورده بود و تو تجربی شد 1 ؟   از ریاضی اومدن به تجربی کنکور دادن و رتبه خوب اوردن اگه سخت باشه پس کلا برعکسش ( از تجربی اومدن کنکور ریاضی دادن و رتبه خوب آوردن ) که عملا و 100٪ و زیر صفره...هر دوتاش سخته..مهم اراده و خواسته طرفه..چه بسا ایشون خوب بخونن و رتبه برتر هم بشن..همه چیز بهخوندن خوب بستگی داره.

----------

